# How much have you spent on the little darlings?



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Just wondering how much money you have spent (or in some cases for me wasted!)?

The guinea pigs I used to buy them everything and most the time they didn't bother about it. They were happy with a pigloo and no toys.

The gerbils I went out and spent around £50  on toys for them only to find out they prefer toilet rolls tubes :lol:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I hate to think about how much I have spent on my rats.

£120 for boys cage, £140 for girls cage

£40 every 2 weeks on yummy foods and treats

not even gona bother working out how much I have spent on hammocks and hidys 

and on top of that they must have cost me about £300 in vet bills since last year.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

i try to spend as little as possible i make toys and hammocks for my ratties i but cheap beg baskets discount shop baskets empty cereal boxes old clothes loo rolls.my rats and hammies much prefer the cheap stuff i think its ridiculous how much petshops charge for rodents and other animal toys just because its apparently especially for them and the petshops usually say you need this and that but really you dont.i would always suggest making toys ect its fun to do too


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Too Much  x


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

I have spent so much its impossible to estimate. They are quite happy if they have the basics (food, hay, water and bedding) and allowed to exhibit lots of natural behaviour.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

A lot!
at least £400 in the last year on rat tumour operations, £150 on a new cage, at least £50 on fleecy hammocks etc, £100 or possibly a bit less on food (includes fresh veggies, treats, ingredients for the mix I make up & supplements), £25 on substrate, £20 on toys


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Atleast I'm not the only one  In vet bills they must have went into thousands.. We take the guinea pigs no one wants and most are ill so..  We are actually waiting to hear about one today because our neighours brother got one last week but doesn't want it and will just let it go outdoors if no one takes it!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I spend far too much on mine XD The food bill has shot up to around £15 for approx 1 month, every time I go on a toy/treat spending spree that's another £40 so poss £80-90 on those in the last 2 years, the big cage was £120, smaller one was £40. extra carriers, bottles, meds, neuters...gosh I don't even want to think about it...I reckon I've spent at least £300 on them in the past 24 months!


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Argent said:


> I spend far too much on mine XD The food bill has shot up to around £15 for approx 1 month, every time I go on a toy/treat spending spree that's another £40 so poss £80-90 on those in the last 2 years, the big cage was £120, smaller one was £40. extra carriers, bottles, meds, neuters...gosh I don't even want to think about it...I reckon I've spent at least £300 on them in the past 24 months!


Ha it's awful when you think about it! Funnily enough before we got all the animals we didn't feel asif we had extra money but we do think 'wow we must have been loaded before all the animals' :lol:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I know what you mean! Thank goodness for student loans


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Argent said:


> I know what you mean! Thank goodness for student loans


I thought that was supposed to go on beer


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I thought that was supposed to go on beer


my student loan is spent on my animals!  I dont drink alcohal and i dont smoke  hehe animals are my addiction! x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> my student loan is spent on my animals!  I dont drink alcohal and i dont smoke  hehe animals are my addiction! x


Well I haven't got mine through yet so I don't know how much I'll be getting but I'm sure a quid or 2 will be going on the animals, just a quid or 2 mind you


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I spend way too much on my guinea pigs, most of the stuff they don't need! Not even gonna try to add it all up.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

*Rabbits* had a hutch that was £100, then a bigger hutch which was £150. Then we built an additional run that cost about £40. Now they're in a shed which cost £80, plus lino for the floor and a new roof is another £40 and we're building a new run which has cost about £50. Factor in all their toys/tunnels/food bowls etc and you've got about £500 
If you're counting the animals themselves, having them neutered and medication for the one who I got when he was ill then it's more like *£850*

The *mice* were in a cage that was £50, that's now inside one that was £120. They've got 3 big wooden things that were an average of £12 each, plus various other bits and bobs probably comes to *£210*

The *gerbils* are in a huge rotastak/tank setup that was mostly second hand so only cost about £70 in total, they get mostly toilet roll tubes and cardboard boxes because they destroy anything and everything but I have bought them a few things so probably *£100*


----------



## bussell (Jul 13, 2010)

Bought a zooplus hutch £39.99, wooden house £12.99, tunnel, £5.99 all for my babies when all the others have to put up with their old dark wooden hutches


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I have not spent almost £1000 on my mice. Not me. Nope. :lol: How insane is that?!?! But in all fairness I have almost 40 mice and most are boys so I *need* to keep buying toys and cages so that I have backups incase they fight and need to be separated. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

£80 for the first cage
£140 for the new cage
£80 for hammocks/igloos
£50 toys
£80 food/treats
£30 vet bills
£10 carry case
£80 litter/subsrate

Total in 9 months  £550

+ the cost of the rats themselves! Total for 6 of £45

so around £600


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Tia has cost me about £200
Charlotte cost me £80


----------

